# I just came up with a great idea for a flash movie



## SSJ Zac (Jan 14, 2007)

Okay. Here is the premise for the characters.

*Sprite:*
Protagonist. Has the ability to change himself into different forms(Swordsman, Fighter, Ninja, etc..). Once he makes a bond with a sprite, he can transform into them as well.

*Drawg(The Sprite Slayer)*
Antagonist. Has the ability to change himself into any sprite that he kills. He can also combine their powers(unlike Sprite)


Okay. After looking through hundreds of sprite sheets, I've chosen Frio from Tales of the World: Narikiri Dungeon 3 to be his base sprite(Sorry, no custom sprite for Sprite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Example of his sprites:

Base Form(The bottom one)
Ninja
Wizard
Swordsman
Fighter

An example of him transforming into his other forms in mid-battle.

Sprite Battle Demo

Since Frio has sprites for him being a swordsman, fighter, archer, wizard, priest, thief, doctor, merchant, and some other things, I'll have Sprite start out by only being able to transform his current appearance with new attributes. As he progresses with his training, he'll be able to transform into other sprites that he's made some type of bond with(He'll be meeting a lot of sprite characters from SDB)

So the premise of the story is this:

Drawg, the sprite slayer, is going around to different sprite universes to kill off all the sprites. Whoever he kills, he gains the ability to transform into them and use all of their powers in combination to others that he's killed(unlike Sprite). He's already killed over 100 sprites and is becoming increasingly powerful as he conquers more worlds.

So Sprite is training on transforming into his multiple forms when suddenly a portal appears in front of him and sucks him in. He finds himself face to face with a 2-tailed fox named Tails(from Sonic). After Tails tells Sprite that he's brought him here to help them against the invasion of Drawg soldiers, He agrees to help and they become friends.

So Sprite first discovers his ability to transform into other sprites when he befriends Tails. He meets the rest of the Sonic crew and thwarts Drawg's soldier's attempts to capture everyone from the Sonic universe. He befriends the rest of the Sonic gang and uses Tails' abilities to build a machine that will allow him to travel to different universes in order to fight off Drawg's reign of power.



So what do you guys think of the story so far? I feel that I did a pretty good job coming up with a storyline at 1:00AM(Yes....I'm very tired right now....)

What do you guys think?


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 18, 2007)

have you gotten any further? its a good idea


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm about 10% done with part 1 of the series. But I'm 75% done with my Lee vs Neji movie. Go check that one out to get an example of what you'll be seeing(but with hundreds of sprite characters)


----------

